# Auf bayerisch Lachen mit sexy Moderatorin.



## fisch (28 Dez. 2007)

Wer zum Ausklang des Jahres mal sehen will, was es in Bayern alles 
so lustiges in 2007 gab, dem kann ich nur empfehlen:
Freitag, 28.12. um 21:30 das Bayerische Fernsehen einzuschalten.
Fr. Monika Gruber (heiss) präsentiert das witzigste aus Kabarett und Comedy.
Viel Spass.


----------



## Katzun (28 Dez. 2007)

danke für den tip, werd mal reinschauen


----------

